# Newbie- First time mamas!



## Almost Mama

Hi All,

Although I've been following this thread from TTC, I've FINALLY become a member. 
My name is Samantha. I'm in a same sex marriage, and my wife and I had been visiting a firtility clinic for IUI purposes for 7 months. Lucky number & didnt let us down!!!
We were excited for all of the obvious reasons, but also because it was our first time with a newly released donor that we had been waiting on from almost day one!!!
Turns out the expected delivery date will be our 8 year anniversary; Feb 25th, 2012.
It took in the same month as the 1 year anniversary of my Mothers passing, AND fathers day (my father passed as well, back when i was 12) So i truly believe this to be a gift from them <3

After months of :bfn: We received our wonderful news, and our :bfp: on June 16th. Since then, I've joined the ranks of MANY on this board, and have become a compulsive WORRIER!
I feel very happy and blessed each day, making sure I talk to and pet my little monster as often as possible, but can't seem to shake the pre-motherhood worries! 

We have our first OB appt tomorrow. I am currently 14 weeks and 4 days. We're hoping to hear the heartbeat :) We were lucky enough to see it twice already via u/s. The first when it was still just a little bunch of cells, and the 2nd time at 10 wks, when monster was waving and kicking up a storm for the camera. 

This still doesn't seem to shake me from reading up on things that could possibly go wrong. Everything from over-eating, to missed miscarriage. 
I know researching online is A TERRIBLE IDEA, but after trying for so long, I can't help but worry. 

Anyway, I hope to find some HAPPY NEWS here, and to maybe find some others who share my worry-wart-syndrome, and we can help to reassure one another that we're simply being the mothers (or fathers!) we're very shortly about to become!!

Happy growing, mamas & minis!!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Mayalake

Congrats to you both. I just got my BFP today, and I'm sure I'll join the ranks of the worriers. It's probably the most healthy for the baby to relax though right? This is my first, but women have been having babies for thousands of years without the Internet, so maybe I'll moderate my use. Here's wishing us all lots of deep breaths. :)


----------



## Almost Mama

Mayalake said:


> Congrats to you both. I just got my BFP today, and I'm sure I'll join the ranks of the worriers. It's probably the most healthy for the baby to relax though right? This is my first, but women have been having babies for thousands of years without the Internet, so maybe I'll moderate my use. Here's wishing us all lots of deep breaths. :)

this is our first as well!!! and superrrr congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!
if you're anything like me, the eating like a horse will begin in a week or so! LOL. im not quite 15 weeks yet and have gain 13lbs already, and already showing!!! hope all goes well for u, and pls keep me posted!!!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## we can't wait

Hello. Welcome to BnB! :wave:
Congratulations on finally getting your BFP! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :flow:


----------



## Mayalake

So which of you is growing the new little one? Are you the redhead or the brunette? Your pic hardly looks like you two are old enough to be together for 8 years, but maybe you have just aged well, in which case, I'm sure your body will bounce right back from a little weight gain. I wonder how women gain weight when I hear that they usually feel sick constantly for the first couple months, but I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Welcome to BnB, I hope you enjoy it!

All the best xx


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxxx


----------



## Almost Mama

Mayalake said:


> So which of you is growing the new little one? Are you the redhead or the brunette? Your pic hardly looks like you two are old enough to be together for 8 years, but maybe you have just aged well, in which case, I'm sure your body will bounce right back from a little weight gain. I wonder how women gain weight when I hear that they usually feel sick constantly for the first couple months, but I guess I'll find out soon.


I'm the redhead :) and we both look younger than we truly are lol. I'm 28 and jeni is 29. I wouldn't mind keeping a few pounds! so far I'm loving the bump :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :) Welcome to bnb :flower:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi Samantha, welcome :flower:


----------



## Almost Mama

Mayalake said:


> So which of you is growing the new little one? Are you the redhead or the brunette? Your pic hardly looks like you two are old enough to be together for 8 years, but maybe you have just aged well, in which case, I'm sure your body will bounce right back from a little weight gain. I wonder how women gain weight when I hear that they usually feel sick constantly for the first couple months, but I guess I'll find out soon.

i'm the redhead :) i'm 28 and jeni is 29

I wouldn't mind keeping a bit of the weight, lol. 
Congrats to you! How far along are you?


----------



## Mayalake

I'm just 4 weeks. My little bean is barely anything yet, and I took a urine test at the dr. yesterday and the results were "inconclusive". I don't know why they won't let me just take a blood test and schedule a prenatal appointment. I have had three positive tests at home, the last one with the test line just as dark as the control. I'm just so eager to start all the prenatal stuff and I feel like the doctor won't quite recognize me yet. I'm at the stage where I want someone other then me and my hubby to acknowledge it. Sorry for the little rant. 
You two make the cutest couple by the way. Where are you from, and how far along? Is ON Canada?


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Hi :) congratulations! I'm also expecting my first, got my bpf yesterday! New here also btw


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## amyluvzdempss

Hi everyone :) 

I am new to the whole forum's thing, I am expecting my first child in October 2011! And i am so excited, While i am still relatively young (22 yrs) My partner is the big (30) this time :) 
We had only been trying for 3 months when i fell pregnant so i was really lucky!
We have decided to find out what we are having, We are having a little boy and he will be called Brandon Jack.
I am getting to the stage where i am 6 weeks off now! And i am getting quite scared, and i dont want to think about labor, although i know the pain is worth it. 
I havent a clue what to expect! :) 
Thanks for reading! xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Almost Mama

Mayalake said:


> I'm just 4 weeks. My little bean is barely anything yet, and I took a urine test at the dr. yesterday and the results were "inconclusive". I don't know why they won't let me just take a blood test and schedule a prenatal appointment. I have had three positive tests at home, the last one with the test line just as dark as the control. I'm just so eager to start all the prenatal stuff and I feel like the doctor won't quite recognize me yet. I'm at the stage where I want someone other then me and my hubby to acknowledge it. Sorry for the little rant.
> You two make the cutest couple by the way. Where are you from, and how far along? Is ON Canada?

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp: !!! it's the most exciting time ever! 4 weeks is when we found out also, and the ultrasound @ 6 weeks could already very clearly show Monster's little heartbeat! it's amazing how quickly they grow! by 10 weeks it was an actual baby, and the ultrasound showed it waving its arms, kicking its legs, and moving its little head. it was hands down the most amazing thing i'd ever seen <3

I am 15 weeks along now :) next ultrasound in just under 4 weeks will determine gender, FEELS LIKE FOREVER TO WAIT!!! 
Yes, ON is Ontario, we are in Canada. I live in toronto. (well, the greater toronto area lol)

where are you from? any symptoms so far??


----------



## Almost Mama

ChesMik4eva said:


> Hi :) congratulations! I'm also expecting my first, got my bpf yesterday! New here also btw

congratulations to you as well!!! and welcome :) its nice to make a newbie buddy!!!


----------



## Almost Mama

amyluvzdempss said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I am new to the whole forum's thing, I am expecting my first child in October 2011! And i am so excited, While i am still relatively young (22 yrs) My partner is the big (30) this time :)
> We had only been trying for 3 months when i fell pregnant so i was really lucky!
> We have decided to find out what we are having, We are having a little boy and he will be called Brandon Jack.
> I am getting to the stage where i am 6 weeks off now! And i am getting quite scared, and i dont want to think about labor, although i know the pain is worth it.
> I havent a clue what to expect! :)
> Thanks for reading! xxxxxx:happydance:


welcome!!!! congrats on your baby, and the good luck with conceiving so soon!!!! 
how far along are you??


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## Mayalake

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp: !!! it's the most exciting time ever! 4 weeks is when we found out also, and the ultrasound @ 6 weeks could already very clearly show Monster's little heartbeat! it's amazing how quickly they grow! by 10 weeks it was an actual baby, and the ultrasound showed it waving its arms, kicking its legs, and moving its little head. it was hands down the most amazing thing i'd ever seen <3

I am 15 weeks along now :) next ultrasound in just under 4 weeks will determine gender, FEELS LIKE FOREVER TO WAIT!!! 
Yes, ON is Ontario, we are in Canada. I live in toronto. (well, the greater toronto area lol)

where are you from? any symptoms so far??[/QUOTE]
What should I expect of my first appointment? Do they always do an ultrasound or are there other ways they can measure the baby? What other tests are likely and what do you usually learn from it?


----------



## Almost Mama

Mayalake said:


> What should I expect of my first appointment? Do they always do an ultrasound or are there other ways they can measure the baby? What other tests are likely and what do you usually learn from it?

i'm not sure if they do ultrasounds at every first appt... from what i've heard they like to check to make sure they can see the yolk sac... but this will depend on whether or not they have the equipment available at your doctors office i believe. 
They don't do much else on the first appt, except explain the next 9 mths to you... which doctors you will see, when, what you can expect in terms of changes, etc...

the 10 wk ultrasound is when they gave us the heartbeat in terms of BPM, and let us know that baby was measuring correctly. 

your first official pre-natal appt will be when you have to fast before hand, no food after 10pm the nite before, you will have a breast and abdominal exam, an intermal exam, weight... and loads of blood taken. 

i'm notttt looking fwd to the sugar test for gestational diabetes. ICK! i don't want to drink the sugar water!


----------



## Emerald

Hi *waves* welcome to the forum. I hope you find it as useful as I have :D xx


----------



## Almost Mama

Emerald said:


> Hi *waves* welcome to the forum. I hope you find it as useful as I have :D xx

aww thank you, AND CONGRATS! i see you've JUST had a brand new little angel!!! im so very happy for you!!!
i feel like monster is going to be a boy as well. i will be in utter shock and disbelief if they say otherwise! lol.


----------

